# Agility Video Is Done!!! Sorry it was late!!



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

The agility video is all done!! I hope you all enjoy it!!


----------



## I_LOVE_MY_MIKKO (Oct 4, 2006)

Nice job!! Thanks for including us 

One thing though- in the beginning it should read: friends' dogs (not friends's dogs'), and at the end, just dogs (not dogs').


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Not bad... I'd definitely fix the grammatical errors mentioned above though. Personally, I do find it a bit odd that you used footage of Glory B knocking bars. With the _countless_ mins (hours?) of footage that MRL has uploaded to youtube, I thought you might have used clean runs. There has to be tons of clean runs with Bretta Lee- what with her *two* MACHs and all!
:toasting:

Agility is very important to me, and I don't think I would want a video up on youtube showing my mistakes (or my dog's mistakes) in slow motion- especially when there is better (mistake-free) footage that could be use. That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Great job! Thanks for doing that.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

good job


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

I think that you did a great job, I enjoyed watching it. Thanks.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> Not bad... I'd definitely fix the grammatical errors mentioned above though. Personally, I do find it a bit odd that you used footage of Glory B knocking bars. With the _countless_ mins (hours?) of footage that MRL has uploaded to youtube, I thought you might have used clean runs. There has to be tons of clean runs with Bretta Lee- what with her *two* MACHs and all!
> :toasting:
> 
> Agility is very important to me, and I don't think I would want a video up on youtube showing my mistakes (or my dog's mistakes) in slow motion- especially when there is better (mistake-free) footage that could be use. That's just my personal opinion.


I probably will fix the grammar. Also, in agility mistakes happen. Nothing wrong with it. We all make them if it's in agility or not. I didn't know I'd get corrected on it. The grammar I understand. I guess I'll re-do the whole video. Don't expect it to be done anytime soon though..... =|


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

Maybe I won't make it. I don't know yet.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

RileyMay said:


> I probably will fix the grammar. Also, in agility mistakes happen. Nothing wrong with it. We all make them if it's in agility or not. I didn't know I'd get corrected on it. The grammar I understand. I guess I'll re-do the whole video. Don't expect it to be done anytime soon though..... =|


Hey now- no need to be offended. Nobody is forcing you to do anything. YOU are the one who asked if you could use material and make a video... If you are happy with it, then so be it. Like I said:



wildo said:


> That's just my personal opinion.


----------



## RileyMay (Aug 6, 2011)

wildo said:


> Hey now- no need to be offended. Nobody is forcing you to do anything. YOU are the one who asked if you could use material and make a video... If you are happy with it, then so be it. Like I said:


 
I did ask for the videos. You're correct about it. But I'm pretty sure if she didn't want people to see Glory B knock a bar, she wouldn't have uploaded it. I'm not offended at all. If it came across like that, I'm here to tell you I'm not. I am okay with the video now, not as happy though. I might make a different one later on though, but not anytime soon. I'm too busy. I have my own dogs' to train and have fun with, and hopefully get into classes soon.


----------

